

Will LinkedIn's New Mobile Platform Work? - MeridithL
http://www.cio.com/article/188200

======
brk
I think this seems like a really good concept. Sort of like the Web2.0 social
networking version of how you could beam contact data Palm to Palm 10 years
ago :)

The article also raises the question in my mind of who exactly is the ideal
LinkedIn user? Someone with 20,000 "contacts", is, to me, probably not
LinkedIn's best customer anyway.

